# More Navy Commanders relieved



## Viper1 (Apr 27, 2011)

http://www.military.com/news/articl...ired-over-relationship.html?col=1186032325324



> Hornbeck's removal is the latest in a string of Navy firings of top officials. *Eight other officers have been relieved in 2011, including two others April 23*.



The two others?  See below.

http://www.military.com/news/article/2-navy-officers-relieved-of-command.html?ESRC=army-a.nl


----------



## AWP (Apr 27, 2011)

Dear Army,
You can learn from this.
Signed,
Damn near everyone


----------



## DA SWO (Apr 28, 2011)

Sounds like the Cdr had a negligent discharge on her hands....


----------



## JustAnotherJ (Apr 28, 2011)

Not an ND, but equally amusing nonetheless.  She was a piece of work lemme tell ya.


----------



## Marauder06 (Apr 28, 2011)

Wow, looks like the Navy is cleaning house.


----------



## LibraryLady (Apr 28, 2011)

Marauder06 said:


> Wow, looks like the Navy is cleaning house.



Not necessarily a bad thing.

LL


----------



## Viper1 (Jun 12, 2011)

And one more....

http://www.military.com/news/articl...andled-classified-info.html?col=1186032325324

If you read the comments, you will see that some folks have a view that ADM Mullen is leading a purge of the Navy's officers.  Anyone here want to comment on this rumor/perception?


----------



## AWP (Jun 12, 2011)

A purge or upholding a higher standard? I honestly don't know but I'd like to think it is the latter.


----------



## Marauder06 (Jun 12, 2011)

All of the ones we talked about so far on the site, I felt deserved it.


----------



## Viper1 (Jun 12, 2011)

Marauder06 said:


> All of the ones we talked about so far on the site, I felt deserved it.


 
Yeah it's kinda of hard to call it a conspiracy theory purge when the ones we've listed on this site we removed for inappropriate conduct with the oppostite sex, mishandling classified material, etc.


----------

